# Nah Mike, we never get muddy



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

We were just checking to see if the field was dry enough to spread fertilizer. Sunk the 3910! Tried to rescue it with the 5000, and sunk that! Finally got son to pull them out with his "mud truck" with 10 ton winch, anchored by cousins 3910 or 4610 (don't remember which). Decided to wait a day or two on the fertilizer. That was April of '09, and the dang ruts are still there!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. And it looks like yer not even in the low place.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats funny.....know what you mean on getting more than one tractor stuck...I would hate to get that 5610 muddy....let the 3910 do the dirty work.









Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Too many fords was the problem


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Too many fords was the problem










No such thing as too many Fords!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The 5610-2 is a replacement for an '02 Kubota 3410! Think it can get the job done?








The 'Bota belonged to my MiL It was left to our son upon her passing.

Here's a picture of it and associated implements loaded for the trip to it's new home.


----------

